# Should I ignore my puppy?



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

We have had our Rhodesian Ridgeback puppy for just over a week. Unfortunately my husband had to go away for work leaving me with the puppy, having never had a dog before it's been the longest week of my life 

I find I can't do anything but watch the puppy, I've not eaten properly, done any any housework, or anything much really and I'm constantly alert to what he's doing, chewing, does he need to go out etc, etc. It's been so draining I'm wondering if we've made a huge mistake. I feel I can't go on like this.

My nextdoor neighbour has been having him some afternoons while I'm at work and he's been playing with her dog, which is all good. Her and her husband don't understand why I'm finding it so difficult to get anything done and I should just ignore him and go about what I need to do. Should I be doing this and am I paying him too much attention?

We also have a cat and I'm really worried she is getting no attention, she won't go on the ground floor and stays upstairs, which is really upsetting me.

He does have a crate which he is quite happy with, but as I have to crate him a few hours while I'm at work I don't want him spending too much time in there.

Help!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Try an umbilical line. It's a longish (5 or 6 foot) light lead that attaches the dog (by it's collar or harness) to a belt round your waist. That way you can do some housework, read a book or whatever and he can't chew anything you don't want without you noticing, and you will see if he needs the toilet - but you should be taking him out before he indicates if possible. You will get to know him better and can have positive interactions as you go about.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

haha, sounds like youve got the short straw as far as first watch  They do take a tremendous amount of time in their first weeks with you. All you can do is wait in the knowledge that you can have bubble baths for an entire week when he comes back as recompense 

You could play fetch or hide things and have him find them, let him smell your hand and point to areas to get whatever it is youve hidden, point ot different areas and then work toward wherever it is youve hidden it. 
Get him into a good sleep routine will help but you will still feel drained as you will have interupted sleep what with having to get up to take him out.
I found 9:30pm sleeps then 11:00pm wees/sleeps then 1:30am wees sleeps let you at least get sleep until around 5:30 -6 am. But you have to watch them constantly yes so they dont get into trouble.
If you move anything that may cause harm, havinga few chew toys - spikey rubber bones or a kong will last for a while to help chewing. Slices of carrot are good and slices of apple too - but do not give the cores as they are poisonous to dog 

Good luck.. it'll be over in a month but get routines in early as this will help later. Have one command for no and one command for biting. I used 'ah ah' for things I didnt want him near (has to be said countless times as they like to disobey/dont understand but will set in stone for the future) and use 'ow' high pitched like a mouse for any biting - walk away and do something else - no attention at all  but dont confuse him with multiple different commands. Sits for food or waiting until you say ok to be fed will help with general obedience


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

When we got out boxers as pups i did what i normaly did clean , use the washer , mop up as it got them usto me doing it and the fact i couldnt play with them 24/7 .
I did keep my door open when i was in and soon they got usto going out for the loo when i was inside the house .
Is he old enought to go out yet ? when mine had been for a walk they would sleep for a bit when they was pups gave me time to clean round them .


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks.

We do have one of those house lines but I've not used it yet, maybe I should start.

We have got in a fairly good nightime routine. He usually gets very sleepy about 10pm when I take him out for a wee and he goes in his crate. We have a very helpful lodger who takes him out when she goes for her last cigerette outside which is about 12-1am, then I find he sometimes wakes at about 4am to go out, but once I had to wake him at 6.30am when I got up. I think he's doing very well for his age.

I find the worst part of the day is the evening, he just goes ballistic from about 6-8.30pm. I do put some of his dinner in his kong and that does keep him occupied for a bit while I play with the cat for a little while upstairs. I also give him a rawhide chew, but then I've read puppies shouldn't have these?

I also try to give him short training sessions, hoping that will mentally tire him, he's already sitting, lying down and can manage a stay on a good day 

He's too young to go out, he's only 9 weeks. I hoping it will calm down when he can go out? Won't it???!!!


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

I love it when new first time owners post, and i love how worrying they sound in their posts  I don't mean that horribly by the way. Besides ask any one of these guys how worried i was about leaving my toy poodle, Mika at home alone in his puppy pen - my thread must've been about 5 pages lol!

Ok let me just say, you can't be expected to be with the puppy 24/7 esp when you've got things to do.

Do you have a crate or a puppy pen? If you do, if you have housework to do, put the puppy in there, and make sure all of his fav toys are in there so he's easily distracted from being left behind even for a while. If the toys don't work sneakily give him a treat and quickly walk away. I did this with Mika and it worked.

What you could also do is train him that its ok to be ok alone. Leave him in the room ( i've just noticed its a she now...lol) ok leave her alone in the room in her crate or just in the room without the crate if you don't use one, for a few minutes with a toy or treat and in a few mins if its quiet, praise her for being ever so good and increase the time of leaving her as you go. Soon you'll be able to do your housework and leave her for a bit and not worry she's going to howl the place down when you've left her.

Also just ignore her sometimes. When I was doing housework, esp the sweep, mika was around me and tried getting me to play with him. I just either gave him a chew so i could get on with it even with him being in the room or i just ignored him. Its hard to do whe she's screaming the house down yes but she has to learn you are the boss not her and you can't go running to her everytime she calls.


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

sounds to me like your doing a great job  the only thing is your being too hard on yourself, try and do little tasks and you'll soon see he will prob be in the area u are or playing with something. I was the same as u and thought i cant go on like this, but the longer u have them the better it will get, u'll adapt to him being in your life and begin to get back to normal. Try to enjoy him and dont worry so much your doing fine


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks so much, I know I've turned into one of those over anxious first time parents 

I'm been an absolute wreck this week and I feel like my life has been turned upside down. I never thought it would be like this :shocked:

Everyone I have bawled too, and I mean I was hyterically crying at work earlier in the week, says I'm being too hard on myself. Everyone says I am really good and patient with him and he is a good puppy really. My copy of the 'The Perfect Puppy' is dogeared (get it )


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Polimba said:


> Thanks so much, I know I've turned into one of those over anxious first time parents
> 
> I'm been an absolute wreck this week and I feel like my life has been turned upside down. I never thought it would be like this :shocked:
> 
> Everyone I have bawled too, and I mean I was hyterically crying at work earlier in the week, says I'm being too hard on myself. Everyone says I am really good and patient with him and he is a good puppy really. My copy of the 'The Perfect Puppy' is dogeared (get it )


I'm sure he's fine  Just relaxx - try not to be anxious around him as dogs aren't stupid - your anxiety feeds off to the puppy which can make him anxious as well.

I am sure you're doing fine. Just take things one step at a time and leave him in a room for short periods and give him lots of praise when you return, and increase the time you leave him as you go on, and you should've have a puppy that will learn its ok to be by himself 

But a pat on the back for you i'm sure you're doing well and you're just over analysing or worrying too much for no reason.

Anymore help required just post and ask


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

you honestly sound exactly how i felt when we got fletcher, it was our first ever puppy and he arrived in our lives with a bang, my partners family couldnt cope with him so one day i come home from work and boom, there's a puppy in my life! an energetic choc lab, 9week old puppy and boy was it difficult, i didnt know the first thinga bout puppies and had loads of arguments with my OH on the right way to do things. I was constantly on my feet watching him and letting him out for a pee. It was really hard going for the first couple of weeks but it did get better. Get things for him that he can do on his own such as a kong, a puzzle ball, things to chew. Its important for him to learn how to entertain himself as well as u needing to get things done, he'll probably enjoying hoovering with you  fletcher loved chasing the hoover and it tired him out. I think the best thing to do it continue with normal routine as much as possible, puppies need routine. Good luck, your doing fab!


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Im another relatively new puppy owner and the first week was much more emotionally and mentally tiring than I had imagined it to be but after joining here I soon discovered it was all very normal and I felt much better for it. 

I found getting Bella into a routine from day 1 was the best way to get things done-she learnt that being in the kitchen whilst I hoovered throughout soon meant play time once I had finished and she sits and waits in the room now for me to finish and finds a toy. 

I also kept a log of toliet times and sleep times for the first week to get a idea of her pattern-and im also useless at remembering lol and I tried to keep her to this and soon found toliet training became much easier when I recognised her signs and when she was getting in that over tired iritable mood. 

This forum is full of great advice and friendly members and have helped me so much with Bellas training and settling in. xx


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Polimba said:


> I find the worst part of the day is the evening, he just goes ballistic from about 6-8.30pm. I do put some of his dinner in his kong and that does keep him occupied for a bit while I play with the cat for a little while upstairs. I also give him a rawhide chew, but then I've read puppies shouldn't have these?
> 
> I also try to give him short training sessions, hoping that will mentally tire him, he's already sitting, lying down and can manage a stay on a good day


Training is easily done around meal times, calling them either by name or with a come also sits and waits - dont give it him until he is absolutely still - even when you put it on the floor. If he moves from the spot take it away. Dont make it a game but dont make it too serious - a casual thing.

As far as the hyperactivity this is usually food related, my pup was on beta and would go manic for 1/2hr each evening running around jumping on and off everything at full tilt. I changed his food and he calmed immediately. Id say James Wellbeloved would be a good choice for a dog of your size - I changed mine to Burns and added extra bit of chicken or lamb to bulk it up but this does keep them quite slim - excellent food for a growing pup though.  A lamb based kibble I found is better on the whole too rather than a chicken one


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

james1 said:


> Training is easily done around meal times, calling them either by name or with a come also sits and waits - dont give it him until he is absolutely still - even when you put it on the floor. If he moves from the spot take it away. Dont make it a game but dont make it too serious - a casual thing.
> QUOTE]
> 
> For once i can agree with James! Yes training is easily done before or during meal times, its easier when the pup is hungry - that's what i read.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

ad_1980 said:


> For once i can agree with James! Yes training is easily done before or during meal times, its easier when the pup is hungry - that's what i read.


Thanks im sure that does a lot to help reassure people . I dont remember having any disagreements with you? In fact I dont even remember commenting to you?

edit: pups are always hungry btw.


----------



## alysonandhedley (Oct 29, 2009)

I dont get up in the night for our pup, he does a wee on the newspaper during the night though. As I have 4 children and one of them is only a year old and a poor sleeper, I cant contemplate getting up in the night for another one!

Otherwise, our pup gets on with it, and has lots of toys, and I let him out into the garden a lot, hourly or after food. We have French doors from the lounge to the garden and its safely and completely fenced. I play fetch with him about 3 times a day on the lawn, and also we have a game of tug. Most dogs have a daft half hour or so around 6 o clock. So do most kids too!! No change there for me then!

I havent been able to do any training for the last couple of days as he has been on a particular brand of moist food and no treats as he had a sensitive stomach, but Im hoping he will soon be able to have a bit of dried food as training treats, as he did so well learning to come when his name was called, and also learning "Off" and "take it". Dont stress so much, he will get there, with the odd puddle or chew. Kongs are a great idea and if you google it you can find recipes to stuff them with to add variation. There are other types of "kong toy" too which are worth buying too. Some dogs like to play with a plastic pop bottle with a bit of dry food in. They shift it about until the food comes out, but you have to be sure he cant chew up the bottle and eat it!

You could always get a playpen for him in the house, then it wouldnt be as bad as being in his crate all the time. I use one of our kids baby dan hexagonal playpens, which can be taken apart and used as a room divider to fence him into a particular area. You can get them second hand on ebay, and they are better than puppy pens.

http://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs..._mmc=Froogle-_-Shopping Sites-_-CPC-_-Froogle


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

james1 said:


> Thanks im sure that does a lot to help reassure people . I dont remember having any disagreements with you? In fact I dont even remember commenting to you?
> 
> edit: pups are always hungry btw.


No you haven't, but there have been posts from you that i have disagreed with on other threads. I just choose to be quiet instead of going into a heated debate. lol


----------



## rajalawak (Nov 26, 2009)

just ignore the puppy and do your work..must be able to manage your time properly


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

alysonandhedley said:


> Dont stress so much, he will get there, with the odd puddle or chew.


Id echo that, you can find yourself tired and stressed and find yourself picking falut with everything they do, keep any corrections to a minimum so that you are keeping your 'i dont want you to do that' command for serious things, it doesnt become a bore this way. I bought a cheap rug so that if he chewed it it could be thrown away easily, it also cought any missed wees and didnt spoil the carpet for the short time we had it. 
A good bit of advice is "remember the good and forget the bad" .. it sounds a bit of a throw away term but when they have been annoying you chewing your leg for 10 minutes but then go to the newspaper in the kitchen to wee - you have to remember to praise


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

ad_1980 said:


> No you haven't, but there have been posts from you that i have disagreed with on other threads. I just choose to be quiet instead of going into a heated debate. lol


I dont think theres one person on here that hasnt joined in a heated debate - if youve got a problem with anything I say then say it or dont bother, as is the case now - it detracts the thread.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

james1 said:


> I dont think theres one person on here that hasnt joined in a heated debate - if youve got a problem with anything I say then say it or dont bother, as is the case now - it detracts the thread.


that's why i don't say anything. But don't be offended. A lot of people disagree with people. But i don't say anything when i do disagree in general because again it leads to arguments and i don't need any, esp as i come on this forum for fun and a good old laugh and conversation. 

some of your points i do agree with, some i don't. Nothing wrong with that


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

So why the "for once I agree" bit then? It only puts doubt to others posts ive made... if you could go back to my first and subsequent posts and agree (or disagree) with them - the seal of approval will probably reassure the OP that my advice is sound. Training at meal times leaves a lot of time to cover - which I hope I helped with though now this is being doubted. If would have been much easier just to say "yes thats a good tip".


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

james1 said:


> So why the "for once I agree" bit then? It only puts doubt to others posts ive made... if you could go back to my first and subsequent posts and agree (or disagree) with them - the seal of approval will probably reassure the OP that my advice is sound. Training at meal times leaves a lot of time to cover - which I hope I helped with though now this is being doubted. If would have been much easier just to say "yes thats a good tip".


Ok sorry...I wasnt being nasty. You'll have to forgive me sometimes i can be a bit...thick...when it comes to writing things down. I have what you may call 'foot in mouth' disease lol!


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

dont think im not having a go but buy agreeing with just one you are dismissing the others (when there is more info in the others) cheers.. has a case of feet in mouth syndrome myself


----------

